# Office visit with Echo 93306 & EKG 93000



## suzannec83@hotmail.com (Aug 6, 2013)

Never had a problem until recently with FL Medicare submitting E/M code along with 93000 and 93306 on same DOS. Now they are asking for documentation on these claims.  Should I be using a modifier 25 on the E/M code?


----------



## cvand1972 (Aug 6, 2013)

In Upstate NY, If the E/M service is done on the same day as an Echo, then we do add the 25 modifier.


----------

